# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Пряная цветная капуста с картофелем

## Aniruddha das

Пряная цветная капуста с картофелем
ГОБХИ АЛУ САБДЖИ

Длинные брусочки картофеля и розетки цветной капусты поджаривают со специями на сильном огне, благодаря чему блюдо приобретает богатый и сильный аромат. Затем добавляют помидоры, и овощи тушатся на умеренном огне, пока не станут мягкими и нежными. Вы можете варьировать вкус, используя зеленые или спелые, красные помидоры, сливовидные или круглые.

1 стручок (или сколько пожелаете) зеленого острого перца, очищенного от семян и нарезанного вдоль длинными полосками
1,5 см свежего корня имбиря, очищенного и нарезанного тонкой соломкой
1 чайн. ложка семян индийского тмина (джира)
1/2 чайн. ложки семян черной горчицы
4 ст. ложки топленого масла или смеси растительного с несоленым сливочным маслом
3 картофелины средней величины (ок. 450 г), очищенные и нарезанные брусочками (6,5 х 1,5 х 1,5 см)
1 кочан цветной капусты средней величины (ок. 1 кг), с удаленной кочерыжкой, зачищенный и разделенный на розетки
2 средней величины красных или зеленых помидора (ок. 230 г), разрезанных на четвертинки
1/2 чайн. ложки куркумы
2 чайн. ложки молотого кориандра
1/2 чайн. ложки гарам масалы
1 чайн. ложка коричневого сахара или индийского джаггери
1 1/4 чайн. ложки соли
3 ст. ложки крупно нарезанной кинзы или мелко нарубленной петрушки
1 лимон, нарезанный клиньями (необязательно)

1. Смешайте острый стручковый перец, имбирь, семена тмина и горчицы в маленькой миске. Налейте топленое масло или смесь растительного и сливочного масла в широкую тяжелую кастрюлю с тефлоновым покрытием и поставьте на умеренно сильный огонь. Не доводя до появления дыма, всыпьте в масло смесь специй. Когда семена горчицы станут сизого цвета и на чнут трещать, положите картофель и цветную капусту и жарьте, помешивая, 4-5 мин, пока овощи не покроются коричневыми пятнышками.

2. Добавьте помидоры, куркуму, кориандр, горам масалу, сахар, соль и половину свежей зелени. Хорошо перемешайте, накройте крышкой и тушите на слабом огне 15-20 мин, изредка помешивая, пока овощи не станут мягкими. Если они прилипают ко дну кастрюли, добавьте несколько столовых ложек воды и перемешайте, причем очень осторожно, чтобы не раздавить или не сломать кусочки овощей. Подавайте с оставшейся зеленью. Если пожелаете, можете украсить блюдо клиньями лимона.

Время приготовления: 35 мин
Количество порций: 5-6

----------

